# Frage zu Bios-Flash mit Afudos



## Zocker33 (22. Juni 2005)

Hi

Ich kenne mich mit Bios-Updates leider nicht so gut aus, weil ich das auch noch nie gemacht habe.
Also ich habe vor mein BIOS zu erneuern und hätte nur noch eingie Fragen:

1.Ich habe auf einer Homepage gefunden, dass man folgendes eingeben soll:
Befehl: afudos /ixxx.xxx /pc
Aber braucht es den befehl /pc wirklich? Auf anderen Seiten und auch bei Asus steht nichts davon.

2.Bei den meisten Beispielen steht, dass die Bios datei die endungen .rom hat (xxxxxx.rom). Die datei die ich auf der asus homepage heruntergeladen habe ist aber heißt aber xxxxxx.006   (endung .006)
Muss man die datei umbenenenn oder muss ich einfach nur afudos/xxxx.006 als befehl eingeben??

3. Außerdem habe ich das hier gefunden:
Please insert a clean, unformatted disk into A:\ drive and boot the system into DOS mode. In DOS mode, please type in C:\> FORMAT A: /S or click on "Add/Remove Software" icon in "Control Panel" under Windows O/S. Choose "Create Boot Disk" icon and click on the "Create" button. By using the procedure above, you can create a boot disk without AUTOEXEC.BAT and CONFIG.SYS files.
Was soll das letzte denn heißen?? Dass man auf der boot diskette die 2 dateien löschen soll?

4. Ist es sinnvoll das alte Bios zuerst zu sichern?


----------



## Dimebag (22. Juni 2005)

Wenn du ein ASUS Mainboard hast, kannst du auch bequem unter Windows flashen (mit Asus Update), und bei vielen anderen Herstellern auch.

1. Den Parameter kenn ich leider nicht. Für einen normalen Flash braucht's das aber garantiert nicht.

2. Der Filename ist egal. Dein Name weist aber auf ein BETA-Bios hin.

3. Vergiss das, formatier das einfach als Systemdiskette unter Windows und fertig, das passt schon.

4. Ja, wenn Windows hinterher nicht mehr bootet oder ständig abstürzt, kann dir das sehr hilfreich sein. Sollte beim flashen eine Fehlermeldung auftreten, kannst du dann auch sofort wieder das alte Bios komplett aufspielen.


Wie gesagt, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ist es unter Windows einfacher...

mfg


----------



## PreasT (22. Juni 2005)

Zocker33 am 22.06.2005 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich kenne mich mit Bios-Updates leider nicht so gut aus, weil ich das auch noch nie gemacht habe.
> Also ich habe vor mein BIOS zu erneuern und hätte nur noch eingie Fragen:
> ...



An deiner Stelle würde ich mir alle miene Informationen, die ich zum flashen eines BIOSes brauche NUR bei dem Hersteller des Boards (also ASUS) oder bei dem Hersteller des BIOS hohlen.... Ich glaube nähmlich, das es die am besten wissen.... denn jedes BIOS (<<< also von einem anderen hersteller) ist anders zu flashen....
Ich bin davon überzeugt, das ASUS irgendwelche "anleitungen" zum FLASHEN von einem BIOS auf seiner Seite anbietet.... du musst nur mal gründlich gucken....



> 3. Außerdem habe ich das hier gefunden:
> Please insert a clean, unformatted disk into A:\ drive and boot the system into DOS mode. In DOS mode, please type in C:\> FORMAT A: /S or click on "Add/Remove Software" icon in "Control Panel" under Windows O/S. Choose "Create Boot Disk" icon and click on the "Create" button. By using the procedure above, you can create a boot disk without AUTOEXEC.BAT and CONFIG.SYS files.
> Was soll das letzte denn heißen?? Dass man auf der boot diskette die 2 dateien löschen soll?



Das ist mehr oder weniger eine Anleitung zum erstellen einer MS-DOS boot-disk....
Es giebt varianten, da brauchst du zum flashen eines BIOS den DOS- mode, um das Flash-tool aus zu führen, bei anderen herstellern ist es wiederrum so, das du einfach die Diskette mit den Dateien, die du zum flashen brauchst einfach vor dem POST in dein LW einlegst, und dann das Tool von der Diskette aus gestartet wird.... Aber i.d.R. brauchst du keine DOS-bootdisk


> 4. Ist es sinnvoll das alte Bios zuerst zu sichern?



Eigentlich wäre es schon sinnvoll, eine S-copy von dienem jeztigen BIOS anzufertigen, aber wenn du das BIOS verflashst, brauchst du schon mehr als ein bisschen glück, um das Alte wieder drauf zu spielen.....


MFG
PreasT


----------



## Zocker33 (22. Juni 2005)

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Hilfe

@Dimebag: nein es ist keine Beta-Version. Aber egal ich werd mal schauen was ich mache. Ich hab noch ein bisschen gegoogelt und so sachen gefunden wie 
"nur flashen wenn man sicher ist, dass es was bringt" ....
Aber was denkt ihr : Kann es etwas bringen das bios zu updaten wenn die battlefield 2 demo immer abstürzt? (hab mehrere treiber probiert, mehrere windows von verschiedenen partitionen, singleplayer, multiplayer)
stürzt aber immer ab..........


----------



## Dimebag (22. Juni 2005)

Ist das System neu? Hat eventuell der Ram seine Tücken? Dann könnte das Bios Update was bringen.

Ansonsten: mit Asus Update ist das wirklich einfach. Du lädst dir das Bios von der Asus Seite runter, speicherst es auf dem Computer, startest das Programm (immer neueste Version) und wählst dann "Update Bios from File".
Vorher kannst du auch die alte Version speichern.
Das ist in 30 Sekunden gegessen.

mfg


----------



## Zocker33 (22. Juni 2005)

Dimebag am 22.06.2005 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das System neu? Hat eventuell der Ram seine Tücken? Dann könnte das Bios Update was bringen.
> 
> Ansonsten: mit Asus Update ist das wirklich einfach. Du lädst dir das Bios von der Asus Seite runter, speicherst es auf dem Computer, startest das Programm (immer neueste Version) und wählst dann "Update Bios from File".
> Vorher kannst du auch die alte Version speichern.
> ...



Nein ist nicht neu. circa ein jahr alt. Die Graka schon bald 2 Jahre. Ich glaube es liegt entweder an der Graka die einfach so langsam alt wird......
Das mit dem RAM hab ich auch schon gehört, da mein Board allgemein mit ziemlich vielen RAm probs hat. Ja leider kann ich das mit asus update nicht machen wegen:
If your current BIOS is earlier than 1003 (e.g. 1001), please flash BIOS using afudos, and do not use EZFlash or ASUS Update
Und ich hab eben das 1001. Naja ich weiß nich so recht ob das update lohnt.....


----------



## Dimebag (22. Juni 2005)

Zocker33 am 22.06.2005 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> . Naja ich weiß nich so recht ob das update lohnt.....



Wenn du NUR bei BF2 Probleme hast, wohl kaum. Aber wenn dein Bios so alt ist, würde ich persönlich trotzdem flashen.

mfg


----------



## Zocker33 (22. Juni 2005)

Dimebag am 22.06.2005 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Zocker33 am 22.06.2005 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, danke für die Hilfe. 
Ich werd vielleicht eh bald ne neue Graka kaufen oder ich probier ne alte oder eine von jemand anderem. Wenn das prob da nicht mehr ist, dann ist die Graka das Problem. 

mfg 

P. S. Es ist ja nur die BF2 demo, wer weiß was mit der Vollversion ist.....


----------



## davidian2000 (22. Juni 2005)

ich hab auch versucht, mit hilfe der diskette und diesen merkwürdigen dateien von asus das bios zu flashen, hat überhaupt net geklappt, auch nicht mit der asus-faq-anleitung   
mit dos-befehlen kenn ich mich halbwegs aus, aber die asus-anleitung war mir echt zu undurchsichtig...

irgendwo auf der asus-homepage habe ich dann ne datei gefunden, die ein programm unter windows installiert, mit welchem du supereinfach unter windows das bios flashen kannst. es verbindet sich zum asus-ftp und checkt, ob es aktuellere versionen gibt, die du dann automatisch herunterladen und installieren kannst

das ist bestimmt das prog, das dimebag gemeint hat


----------



## PreasT (22. Juni 2005)

Zocker33 am 22.06.2005 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> P. S. Es ist ja nur die BF2 demo, wer weiß was mit der Vollversion ist.....



Ich selber hab auch manchmal abstürze bei der BF2 demo, und der zector z.b. auch... also würde ich mal sagen, das es an der demo liegt....

MFG
PreasT


----------



## Zocker33 (23. Juni 2005)

PreasT am 22.06.2005 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Zocker33 am 22.06.2005 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie stürzt es denn ab? Also bei mir blockiert es plötzlich alles, sound läuft kurz weiter, bildschirm wird dann schwarz und dann kann ich nür noch den Reset-Knopf benutzen und den ganzen pc neustarten.

@davidian2000 Ja ich kann dieses Programm leider nicht benutzen da man es nicht benutzen soll wenn man noch bios 1003 oder weniger (ich hab 1001) hat. 
Und das Asus-Faq hab ich auch gefunden. ziemlich verwirrend....


----------

